# Snow subs in se michigan



## M & D LAWN (Oct 8, 2008)

LOOKING FOR SUBS WITH OWN TRUCK & INSURANCE
SIDEWALK CREWS
NEED TO BE AVAILABLE 24/7
GOOD DRIVING RECORD A MUST

CALL JOHN AT 313 570-4346

2005 F350 Boss V Plow Snow Ex8000 Spreader
2004 F250 Boss Plow Western Tailgate Spreader
2001 F250 Western Plow Snow Ex Spreader
New Holland Skid Steer With Box Plow
Volvo Loader With Box Plow
2004 Chevy Dump


----------



## FaulknerLwnCare (Nov 17, 2005)

What is your rate for sub with own truck and insurance ?


----------



## eatonpaving (Jun 23, 2003)

*ready to plow...*

i live in s.e michigan.....westland. will be ready to work when the snow hits the ground.....

chevy 3500 4x4 dump 9' plow
bobcat 773
F800 single dump with 7 yard box.

randy 1734-524-0597


----------



## ajf82727 (Nov 14, 2006)

What is your pay rate? I have 2004 Chevy Duramax with 8.5 blade with insurance.

Ajf82727


----------

